# Newbie Raw Question



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

lwm1984 said:


> Hi all, I'm getting a 1.5 y/o spoo next month, and she's currently on Kirkland's while at her breeders. Her breeder suggested that raw would be best, although that wasn't an option for her because of the number of spoos that she has. At any rate, I've never fed raw with my previous dog, so I have no practical experience, but I've been doing quite a bit of research.
> 
> I'm planning on starting out with prepared raw meals (I'll be transitioning her from kibble to raw, of course). I have a store near me that does pet food delivery, and they have quite a selection, so it's a little overwhelming.
> 
> ...


*****


----------



## GlennBaxterFamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I think one of the greatest tools for a raw feeder is a co-op. It is simply put the cheapest way, for me, to feed raw. Another resource that is really good for new raw feeders is the spreedsheet that is listed in a sticky on this forum. It is located here: http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/12659-links-feeding-homemade-raw-diet.html

Here is one resource but google has a ton of links for raw feeders!

DogAware.com: Raw Dog Food Co-ops and Local Groups

I have fed a premade raw in the past but for me cost was an issue. Feeding 5 ferrets and 4 dogs on a premade raw was just insane (cost) for us. It was because of this that I switched over to home made raw. We do use premade if we are having someone watch the dogs due to the yuck factor many have about feeding raw. Liver seems to "get to" people the most


----------



## Tink (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been feeding raw for 4 years and wouldn't go back to prepared dog food.

One of the reasons I choose to prepare my dogs meals instead of using a pre-made raw diet is that I know exactly what is in their food. I only use meats and produce that I would feed my children. I also vary what is in their food. I change proteins, vegetables, fruits and organ meat. I prepare their food in batches and freeze it in portions that will last a couple of days. This makes it more convenient. We use a grinder for the meat and bones because my female will not eat large pieces of raw chicken that has not been blended with vegetable and fruit puree. 

There are some great books on feeding raw and some that are extremely strict on what protein on which days. I don't worry too much about it as long as I know that they are receiving an appropriate and varied diet for dogs. 

My dogs are very healthy and at a great weight.


----------



## lwm1984 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful advice!


----------

